# Deviltech Fire DTX: Welcher Prozessor



## Pixelplanet (17. Januar 2010)

Moin zusammen


ich werde mir demnächst das Fire DTX zulegen

ich kann mich aber nicht so recht entscheiden welchen Prozessor ich nehmen soll

zu wahl steht der 

Intel® Mobile Core i5 540M / 3MB L3 Cache, 2.53GHz - 3.06GHz Turbo Modus, [+35€]

und der

Intel® Mobile Core i7 720QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 1.60GHz - 2.80GHz Turbo Modus [+145€]

beim i7 ist die akku laufzeit etwas geringer was für mich eigentlich völlig egal ist allerdings ist der nur knapp 10% schneller als der i5 da stellt sich wieder die frage ist es den aufpreis wert ?

was meint ihr dazu bzw. welche cpu würdet ihr nehmen wenn ihr vor der wahl steht


----------



## X-Treme1982 (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Also ich nehme mal an, das ein Notebook dieser Firma und Preisklasse, auf jeden Fall eine Investition für die Zukunft ist. Weiterhin gehe ich bei der Wahl des Herstellers davon aus, das Du hauptsächlich zocken möchtest.
Der Core i5 ist ein Zweikerner mit Eigenschaften der Core i7. Hyperthreading usw.

Für aktuelle Spiele ist zur Zeit ein Zweikerner mit hohen GHz völlig ausreichend (Ich selber habe einen Core 2 Extreme X9100 mit 3,06GHz in einem XMG5 von Schenker und bin voll zufrieden). Für die Zukunft allerdings ist abzusehen das die Spiele mehr und mehr Richtung Mehrkerner optimiert werden!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, nimm den Core i7 mit 4x 1,6 Ghz dann bist Du für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre gut gerüstet.

MFG Matze


----------



## midnight (17. Januar 2010)

X-Treme1982 schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, nimm den Core i7 mit 4x 1,6 Ghz dann bist Du für die *nächsten 2-3 Jahre gut gerüstet*.
> 
> MFG Matze



Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Wenn ein Laptop zwei Jahre übersteht, dann ist das heutzutage schon echt gut. Die CPU mag gut sein, aber die GRafikkarte ist dann steinalt.
Wettrüsten im Notebookbereich geht immer schief...

so far


----------



## X-Treme1982 (17. Januar 2010)

Klar da hast Du Recht, aber im Vergleich zum Core i5 ist er mit dem Vierkerner i7 auf jedenfall etwas sicherer. Bei Deviltech ist es ja möglich bei Bedarf die Grafikkarte auch zu tauschen. Bei meinem XMG5 von Schenker ist es möglich laut Herstellersupport von einer 9800M GTS bis zu einer GTX 280 aufzurüsten. Nötiges Kleingeld von ca. 700 € vorausgesetzt. Mein XMG5 ist ca. zwei Jahre und für aktuelle Spiele völlig ausreichend.Nur auf eine maximale Auflösung sollte man verzichten.


----------



## Kezu (17. Januar 2010)

Allerdings verbraucht der i7 sehr  viel. nimm den i5 die performence ist gut und er hat soweit ich weiß auch 4 kerne 2 echte 2 virtuell. Notebookhardware veraltet eh extrem schnell von daher nimm an besten den i5 ist günstiger fast gleiche performence und dazu noch mehr akkulaufzeit


----------



## Pixelplanet (18. Januar 2010)

Kezu schrieb:


> Allerdings verbraucht der i7 sehr  viel.



naja soviel mehr brauch der auch nicht der i7 hat 45 watt tdp der i5 35

hab mir gestern überlegt das ich mir heute mal das asua notebook im Mediamarkt anschauen gehe da ist die preis/leistung noch besser.

da ist nur fraglich ob das display was kann aber das kann man sich ja ansehen


----------



## AchtBit (18. Januar 2010)

Aus technischer Sicht, ist der i5, die bessere Wahl weil neuere Technologie.

Die 10W mehr vom Quad verheizen zudem deutlich mehr Strom

Compare Intel® Products,


----------

